# Paramedic Accused of Taking Naked Picture of Unconscious Patient in Ambulance



## Station2 (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's the article:
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,391302,00.html

Wether or not this guy took the picture or simply acted like he took a picture isn't the issue here.  Either way a guy with his level of maturity has no business dealing with life and death situations.


----------



## Jango (Jul 26, 2008)

Good for his partner for not tolerating his unprofessional actions.  Save the pt comments and stupidness for when you get back to quarters.....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 26, 2008)

Great..... a new level of stupid........:glare:


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah I agree, you have to be professional.


----------



## firetender (Jul 26, 2008)

a very stupid and insensitive moment that I hope will turn into a powerful lesson for the guy


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 26, 2008)

my nominee for idiot of the year


----------



## wchawkins (Jul 27, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> my nominee for idiot of the year



I second that.


----------



## MidniteMedic (Jul 27, 2008)

Our patients are the ones to be stupid, not us. This is just plain dumb.


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow..people just get more stupid:glare:


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 28, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> my nominee for idiot of the year



oh he is well and truly an idiot. but he isnt even in the running for last place in the idiot of the year contest. every darwin award candidate dwarfs this morons stupid stunt.


----------

